# το μικρόν (micron), του μικρού, τα μικρά, των μικρών



## Count Baltar (Jul 3, 2009)

Το μικρόν είναι "μονάδα μήκους ίση με το χιλιοστό του χιλιοστομέτρου" (Μείζον). Έχει πληθυντικό; Λέμε τα "μικρά" ή τα "μικρόν";


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2009)

Βεβαίως κι έχει πληθυντικό. Τα "μικρά" λέμε. Κλίνεται σε όλες τις πτώσεις. Λέμε π.χ. ότι το τάδε πράγμα "έχει μέγεθος μερικών μικρών".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2009)

+1........


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 3, 2009)

Σας μερσώ ευγενικώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2009)

*Το μικρόν κλίνεται, το μέγα μένει παραπονεμένο...*

Η ερώτηση του Κομηβάλταρου με έβαλε να σκεφτώ πόσα προθέματα φυσικών μεγεθών (SI prefixes) έχουν αυτονομηθεί και κλίνονται αυτόνομα και πόσα όχι.

Εκτός από το μικρό κλίνεται το «κίλο» ως «κιλό», το χιλιοστό (που χρησιμοποιούμε αντί για το «milli») και το δέκατο που χρησιμοποιούμε αντί για το «deci-».

Ενώ μου φαίνεται λογικό να παραμένουν άκλιτα τα πολύ καινούργια (προθέματα ζέπτο, γιόκτο και αντίστοιχα ζέτα, γιότα) και τα πολύ ακραία παλιότερα (άτο, φέμτο κλπ), παραμένουν άκλιτα το μέγα και το γίγα και το τέρα (μνήμη τόσων μέγα, δίσκος τόσων γίγα, ενέργεια τόσα τέρα). Δεν είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι αυτονομήθηκαν και κλίνονται κυρίως οι υποδιαιρέσεις;


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2009)

Βιαστική σκέψη: Το μικρό(ν) (συν. μικρόμετρο) είναι «αυτονομημένο», όπως και το εκατοστό ή το χιλιοστό (εκατοστόμετρο, χιλιοστόμετρο). Το «μέγα» όμως δεν είναι, κανονικά. Λες «πόσα μέγα» (ή «πόσα μέγκα») [πλέον: «πόσα γίγα» ή «πόσα γκίγκα»] «...είναι ο σκληρός σου;» και εννοείς «πόσα megabytes / gigabytes», αποσπάς δηλαδή το πρώτο συνθετικό της αγγλικής λέξης και το κάνεις άκλιτο. Θεωρώ απίθανο να ρωτήσεις τον άλλο «Πόσες μεγαδυφιοσυλλαβές χωράει ο δίσκος σου;».


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2009)

Καθυστερημένη προσθήκη:

Θέλω να πω ότι, αν το «μέγα» και το «γίγα» είχαν αυτονομηθεί, τότε θα λέγαμε «Πόσα μεγάλα έχεις στο δίσκο σου, μεγάλε;» ή «Πόσα γιγάντια είναι ο δίσκος σου;». Δεν έχουμε όμως λέξη _το μεγάλο = το μεγαμπάιτ_, _το γιγάντιο_ = _το γιγαμπάιτ_, όπως έφτιαξαν... τα μικρά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2009)

Στα προθέματα των δυφιοσυλλαβών έχουμε ήδη τέρα, και σύντομα ίσως πέτα και έξα.
Και δεν θεωρώ καθόλου απίθανο να δούμε (έστω και στο περιθώριο) τέρατα, πέτακες κι εξάρες...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

Κάποια από αυτές τις μέρες στην πρωινή, απευθυνόμενη κυρίως σε παιδικό ακροατήριο, εκπομπή τής ΕΤ3 Μαγικός Κόσμος, άκουσα (η εκπομπή είναι μεταγλωττισμένη) τον Ζαμί να λέει ότι ένα μήκος ήταν τόσα *_μικρόνια_! Μέχρις ότου ανακαλυφθεί κάποιο στοιχειώδες σωμάτιο που να βαφτιστεί _μικρόνιο_, κι εφόσον η _μικρόνοια_ δεν είναι μονάδα μέτρησης του μήκους, εδώ μιλάμε για τον πληθυντικό τής λέξης _μικρόν_: επομένως, _μικρά_!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2009)

Ένας άλλος τρόπος να αποφευχθεί η αμηχανία στις πτώσεις πέρα από την ονομαστική τού ενικού (όπου το τελικό 'ν' υποψιάζει τον αναγνώστη ότι πρόκειται για τη μονάδα μήκους κι όχι για το ουδέτερο του επιθέτου _μικρός_ — αλλά και για να αποφευχθεί το φαινόμενο της νεοακλισίας που χτύπησε το _νέον_) είναι να γίνει χρήση τού συνωνύμου _εκατομμυριοστό_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2013)

Το _micrometers_ θα το μεταφράζατε _μικρόμετρα_, όπως το έχει η Wikipedia (αλλά όχι το ΛΝΕΓ, που ξέρει μόνο το όργανο μέτρησης στο _μικρότερο_, αν και στο _μικρόν_ αναφέρει το _μικρόμετρο_ σαν συνώνυμο), θα προτιμούσατε *μικρά* ή θα το αναλύατε σε *χιλιοστά του χιλιοστού*;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα "μικρά". Για τι είδους κείμενο μιλάμε; Πρέπει να το κάνουμε νιανιά στον αναγνώστη;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Για τη μονάδα μέτρησης μm ή _μικρό _(_μικρά_) ή _εκατομμυριοστό _(_εκατομμυριοστά_) [ενν. του μέτρου]. Αν και κατά κανόνα δεν χρειάζεται να παρατεθεί ολογράφως — το σύμβολο μm είναι υπεραρκετό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το _micrometers_ θα το μεταφράζατε _μικρόμετρα_, όπως το έχει η Wikipedia (αλλά όχι το ΛΝΕΓ, που ξέρει μόνο το όργανο μέτρησης στο _μικρότερο_, αν και στο _μικρόν_ αναφέρει το _μικρόμετρο_ σαν συνώνυμο), θα προτιμούσατε *μικρά* ή θα το αναλύατε σε *χιλιοστά του χιλιοστού*;



Ανάλογα με την περίπτωση... Χιλιοστά του χιλιοστού σε εντελώς εκλαϊκευτικό κείμενο (όπου υπάρχει όμως και ισχυρός αντίπαλος: το εκατομμυριοστό του μέτρου). Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ πού θα το έγραφα μικρόμετρα ή μικρά (ή «μικρά του μέτρου»), αλλά _σχεδόν σε όλες_ τις περιπτώσεις που σκέφτομαι, θα μπορούσα εξίσου καλά να χρησιμοποιήσω το σύμβολο, μm.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα "μικρά". Για τι είδους κείμενο μιλάμε; Πρέπει να το κάνουμε νιανιά στον αναγνώστη;


Ας πούμε ότι το κείμενό μου μπορεί να το διαβάσουν και κάποιοι που, αν δουν κάπου «2 μικρά», μπορεί να μη σκεφτούν οικογενειακή κατάσταση, αλλά θα ήθελαν κάποια βοήθεια στο πόσο μεγάλο είναι το μικρόν. Διαπιστώνω ότι δεν σας αρέσουν τα _μικρόμετρα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2013)

Όχι, δεν μας αρέσουν τα μικρόμετρα. Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ ότι μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με τα "εκατομμυριοστά του μέτρου".


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Μα δεν είναι ότι αντιπαθούμε τα μικρόμετρα, είναι που απλούστατα σε κάποιον με έστω ημιτεχνολογικό υπόβαθρο έχουν άλλη βασικότερη κι ισχυρότερη σημασία — αυτήν του ομώνυμου οργάνου μέτρησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2013)

Τα μικρόμετρα μπορεί να είναι πηγή σύγχυσης, ιδίως στη χρήση του επιθέτου μικρομετρικός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2013)

Και εδώ έχουμε ένα νέο φορουμικό ρεκόρ, δυο φορές τριπλές διαδοχικές απαντήσεις με την ίδια σειρά και το ίδιο περιεχόμενο...:lol:


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2013)

Χαίρομαι που αντιδράσατε όπως κι εγώ. Προτίμησα τη λύση με *μm* που εξηγείται στην πρώτη εμφάνιση. Ευχ!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 16, 2013)

Έστω με καθυστέρηση, θα διαφωνήσω: τα _μικρόμετρα_ είναι κανονικότατη μονάδα μέτρησης, γιατί να την αντικαταστήσεις με το _εκατομμυριοστά του μέτρου_ ή το _μικρά_; Θα κάνατε το ίδιο με τα _μικρόλιτρα_ ή τα _νανόμετρα_; Όσο για τον κίνδυνο σύγχυσης με το όργανο μέτρησης, από τη στιγμή που συνοδεύεται από αριθμό είναι προφανές ότι πρόκειται για μονάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Οι μονάδες μέτρησης έχουν συμβάσεις. Όταν ξεφεύγουμε από τις αδιαπραγμάτευτες συμβάσεις που τις αφορούν, τότε μπορούμε να κινηθούμε είτε προς τη μια είτε προς την άλλη πλευρά, ανάλογα με τους θεατές, το ακροατήριο ή τους αναγνώστες μας και την ανάγκη για άμεσα εύληπτη μετάδοση της πληροφορίας. Φυσικά και δεν είπα ότι καταργούμε το _μικρόμετρο_, απλώς για να ρωτάει ο nickel υπέθεσα πως θέλει κάτι που να 'ναι ένα κλικ πιο σαφές ή μονοσήμαντο και ταυτόχρονα να μεταφέρει και μια αίσθηση τάξης μεγέθους.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 16, 2013)

Σωστά όλα όσα λες βέβαια, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το _μικρόμετρο_ είναι πιο σαφές για τον μέσο Έλληνα (που το διδάσκεται και στο σχολείο), σε αντίθεση με τον μέσο Αμερικανό που δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι το μικρόμετρο και του φαίνεται ευκολότερο να πει _micron_.


----------

